# Eifel aber wo????



## Pike`nFly (9. August 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

wollte demnächst mal für ein oder zwei Tage in die Eifel zum Fliegenfischen fahren!

Habe zwar schon viel über die Eifel und ihre Flüsse gelesen leider kann ich mich bei diesem riesigen Angebot gar nicht entscheiden an welchem Fluss ich fischen soll! ;+
Kyll oder die Ahr würden wahrscheinlich in die nähere Auswahl kommen!#6

Über einen Tip für ein Gewässer mit einem relativ guten Äschenbestand wäre ich sehr froh da die Äsche zu meinen Lieblingsfischen gehört! 

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand die passenden Tips geben welcher Fluss, welcher Abschnitt am besten mit Adresse wo, wie, wann, Preis usw. man die Karten bekommt!

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Torsten Rühl (9. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Schau doch mal bei den Eifelfischer.

www.eifelfischer.de

Da sind Ausgabestellen beschrieben und Abschnitte erklärt.
Tolle Bilder.

Ich kann dir auch die Strecke in Hillesheim empfehlen. Da ist es meist ganz sicher mit Fisch.


----------



## guido66de (10. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Hallo,

ich bin noch neu in der FF Szene. Der Jahresbeitrag bei den Eifelfischern ist ja OK aber 260,- € Aufnahmegebühr ???? |kopfkrat

Ist das üblich ;+

Gruß Guido



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei den Eifelfischer.
> 
> www.eifelfischer.de
> 
> ...


----------



## Torsten Rühl (10. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Man bekommt doch auch Tagesscheine für die Kyll.
In Hillesheim kosten die z.B 13 Euro wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Schreibt doch mal "Kyllfischer" an der weiss dort echt gut bescheid und ist ein sehr guter Fliegenbinder.


----------



## netzeflicker (10. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Hallo ich Denke mit der Aufnahmegebühr die schon ein wenig hoch erscheint ist man jedoch in anbetracht des erstklassigen Gewässers und dem verhältnismäßig geringen Jahresbetrag gut bedient. Schau dich doch einmal in deiner Nähe um was Angelsportvereine so nehmen 120.-€ Aufnahmegebühr 100.-€ Jahresbeitrag und bis zu 10 Arbeitsstunden, die setzt du dann mit bis zu 15.-€  bei nicht Erbringung an dann ist das Angeboth der Eifelfischer recht günstig. Und was ist ein ehemaliges Baggerloch im vergleich zu diesem Naturhammer(ein Fliegenschieß)
Ich wünsche uns Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## netzeflicker (10. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Oh ich habe da noch etwas gefunden schau doch einmal unter sav Hamburg das sind Preise. Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## guido66de (10. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*



netzeflicker schrieb:


> Hallo ich Denke mit der Aufnahmegebühr die schon ein wenig hoch erscheint ist man jedoch in anbetracht des erstklassigen Gewässers und dem verhältnismäßig geringen Jahresbetrag gut bedient. Schau dich doch einmal in deiner Nähe um was Angelsportvereine so nehmen 120.-€ Aufnahmegebühr 100.-€ Jahresbeitrag und bis zu 10 Arbeitsstunden, die setzt du dann mit bis zu 15.-€  bei nicht Erbringung an dann ist das Angeboth der Eifelfischer recht günstig. Und was ist ein ehemaliges Baggerloch im vergleich zu diesem Naturhammer(ein Fliegenschieß)
> Ich wünsche uns Allzeit Petri Heil



Da hast du wohl recht ... na mal schauen, villeicht zur nächsten Saison :m


----------



## Dailbach King (10. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

HI 
ich kann die ahr bei ahrweiler (adenau) dir nur schwerstens ans herz legen. war in den sommerferien selber mit freunden da und neben schneidern und döbeln konnten wir unteranderem eine schöne 30er äsche fangen. neben den typischen salmoniden kommen auch mortz barben und döbel vor. dazu kann man noch gut waten und das werfen klappt auch gut. also ein hammer gewässer. ach ja die tageskarten kosten 15€. 

Gruß dailbach king


----------



## nobwe (11. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Hallo,

googlen hat nicht viel gebracht, wo gibt´s denn die Tageskarten für die Ahr?


----------



## xxxxxx (11. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Hallo

@nobwe

Schlecht gegoogelt 
http://www.kreis.aw-online.de/textRI.php?id=256

@ rest



Tagesscheine für die Kronenburger Strecke gibt es in Kyllburg an der Aral Tanke 13,00 €
Für die Hillesheimerstrecke Marga Pfeil, Kölner Str. 1, Hillesheim, Tel. 06593/264
Kyllburg nur bei 2 Tage Übernachtung in der VGV-Kyllburg (Dorfmitte)

Für die Gerolsteiner Strecke gibt es auch Tageskarten, wo genau weiß ich derzeit nicht, wird ggfls. nachgereicht.
Bei Marlberweich gibt es die Tageskarten in der Gaststätte Zur Ecke über die Brücke dann Rechts.. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Gruß Kyllfischer


----------



## nobwe (11. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Danke :l


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Hallo Tobias,

von der Kronenburger Kyll-Strecke würde ich dir abraten.
Das ist kein Äschengewässer, sondern ein ungepflegter, etwas breiterer Bach, an dem nur vereinzelt Äschen vorkommen. Von diesem Gewässer würde ich jedem abraten, der mehr als 50km Anfahrtsweg hat.
Forellen kommen öfter vor als Äschen, sind aber auch nicht der Erwähnung wert.

Wie es an den anderen Kyll-Strecken aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Es kann nur besser sein. Vielleicht sind diese Strecken dann auch eher der Äschenregion zuzuordnen.
Ich denke aber, dass du an allen Kyllstrecken keine gute Äschenfischerei erleben wirst, da der Kormoran an diesem und auch anderen Gewässern die Äsche fast vollständig ausgerottet hat.
Da müssen die Karten auf den Tisch und es sollte nicht mehr gelogen werden.
Tageskartenpreise von 5 Euro fänd ich ok, aber alles andere ist doch eine Verarschung.

Wie auch immer. Du wolltest Äschen. Von der Ahr habe ich da jedenfalls wesentlich mehr Positives gehört. Natürlich hat der Kormoran auch dort zugeschlagen. Das Problem an der Ahr ist aber, dass man kaum Tageskarten ohne Übernachtung bekommt. Vielleicht kennst du da andere Möglichkeiten, oder im Forum gibt jemand einen Tipp, wie man auch als Durchreisender an eine Karte kommt.

TL. und berichte mal!


----------



## xxxxxx (14. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Hallo zusammen

@ Tilo


> von der Kronenburger Kyll-Strecke würde ich dir abraten.
> Das ist kein Äschengewässer, sondern ein ungepflegter, etwas breiterer Bach, an dem nur vereinzelt Äschen vorkommen. Von diesem Gewässer würde ich jedem abraten, der mehr als 50km Anfahrtsweg hat.
> Forellen kommen öfter vor als Äschen, sind aber auch nicht der Erwähnung wert.


Erkläre mir mal Bitte wie ein Naturfluss deiner Meinung nach"Gepflegt" aussieht ????



> Da müssen die Karten auf den Tisch und es sollte nicht mehr gelogen werden.
> Tageskartenpreise von 5 Euro fänd ich ok, aber alles andere ist doch eine Verarschung.


Gott sei Dank ist es nicht so...

Ich bin der Pers. Meinung das 15€ noch Viieeeellll zu wenig ist.

Und mit der Ahr sei beruhigt, da iss noch weniger Äschen drin als in der Besagten Kyll-Strecke..

Nur komisch das ein Bekannter hier aus dem Forum, bei einem kurs noch sehr gut vorgeführt hat wie man Äschen dort oben Fängt. Es war eine gute 50er.

TL und ich hoff das wir uns nie an der Kyll sehen. #h 
KYLLFISCHER ---> ich Fische in Kordel nicht auf der Besagten Strecke ..


----------



## charlie (14. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias,
> 
> von der Kronenburger Kyll-Strecke würde ich dir abraten.
> Das ist kein Äschengewässer, sondern ein ungepflegter, etwas breiterer Bach, an dem nur vereinzelt Äschen vorkommen. Von diesem Gewässer würde ich jedem abraten, der mehr als 50km Anfahrtsweg hat.
> ...



Hallo Leute,  

das einzige wovon man hier abraten sollte ist, den Beitrag von Thilo zu lesen!
Ich habe noch keinen meiner Ausflüge an diese wunderschöne Kyllstrecke bereut. Äschen gibt es dort zu genüge, sind nicht leicht zu fangen (und wollen warscheinlich noch lange nicht von jedem gefangen werden :q ). 
Manche Leute glauben warscheinlich wenn sie einen gewissen Betrag zahlen müssen, das sie dann auch den gegenwert in Fischen sich damit erkauft haben. Und diesen auch garantiert. Für solch einen gibt es den sogenannten Forellenpuff! 
Sorry für diese Worte, aber hier wird ein Gewässer dermassen in den Dreck gezogen welches für manche ein kleines Fliegenfischerparadies darstellt.  

Es ist eine anspruchsvolle Strecke, aber das ist auch gut so. Das einzige worauf man achten sollte ist der Wasserstand.  

Einen Erlaubnisschein für die Gerolsteiner Strecke bekommst Du bei "Eisenwaren Eul" in Gerolstein. Auch wunderschön dort.  

Viele Grüsse
Marko


----------



## Torsten Rühl (14. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

Soweit ich Thilo aus diesme und anderen Foren kenne will der bestimmt nicht an einem fliessenden Forellenpuff fischen.
Man muss seine Art kennen und sie zu nehmen wissen.
Soviel dazu.
Nun zum Thema Kyll.
Ich hab die Kyll mittlerweile auch schon ein paar mal befischt und kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschliesen.
Man kann dort noch einigermassen gut auf Äsche fischen.
Und wa sspricht gegen ein bischen Indianerfischen.
Ist doch schön wenn es noch ein bischen wild ist.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es bei uns solche Stellen geben würde. Aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Die Projekte laufen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. August 2006)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

@ Kyllfischer:
Wenn man den ganzen Unrat, der sich am Ufer sammelt, ins Wasser kippt, handelt es sich meiner Ansicht nach um ein ungepflegtes Gewässer.
Manche nennen das dann auch Totholzeintrag.
Ich würde es Unrateintrag mit Totholzanteil nennen.
Der Fang von wenigen sehr großen Äschen deutet eher auf einen sehr schlechten, als auf einen guten Äschenbestand hin. Bei einem guten Bestand, wären Äschen zwischen 15 und 35 cm gefangen worden.
Es gibt viele Gewässer, die früher sehr gute Äschengewässer waren, wo aber nur noch vereinzelt sehr große Äschen gefangen werden.
Diese erfahrenen Fische halten sich im Winter evtl. an anderen Stellen auf als der Durchschnitt und werden so von den Raubvögeln nicht entdeckt.
Ich hätte bei einem Treffen am Wasser sicher kein Problem mit dir.
TL


----------



## Eifelfux (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eifel aber wo????*

In der Vulkaneifel an der Strecke des ASV Hillesheim gibt es eine gut gepflegte Tagesscheinstrecke mit schönen Bachforellen und Äschen. Schau dir doch mal die Seite www.fliegenfischen-eifel.de an.


----------

